# Flat Coated Retriever



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous dog and one of my favorite breeds!.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I am interested in learning more about Flat Coated Retrievers. They are beautiful. Are they black goldens? Do they have the same great temperament?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

skeller said:


> I am interested in learning more about Flat Coated Retrievers. They are beautiful. Are they black goldens? Do they have the same great temperament?


Sorry Suanne, but I can't tell you anything about this breed. Hopefully somebody will chime in with information for you.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I just read this information:
http://www.akc.org/breeds/flat_coated_retriever/
It's hard to determine whether the disposition is the same, the faults don't seem typical of a golden, and I would be a little wary.


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

One of my co-workers is getting a flat coated retriever as soon as her breeder friend decides to breed the dogs again. From what I've been told, they're a bit more active than goldens but they generally have similar temperments. They're beautiful dogs, but I still love my goldens!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Flatcoat's have great temperments but they are not the same as Goldens. I know many who have them and they have more health issues than Goldens and a shorter life expectancy. Cancer seems to be a MAJOR problem again more so than Goldens


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I forgot to add that many of those who are dedicated to this breed believe not only in the conformation part of breeding but the working ability also. You will see more Flatcoats being shown in conformation with field titles than all the other retriever breeds combined. At least I see this in the North East


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

skeller said:


> I am interested in learning more about Flat Coated Retrievers. They are beautiful. Are they black goldens? Do they have the same great temperament?


Couldn't tell ya! But people ask if Nellie is a flat coat, (she is black lab x golden retriever) and as you can clearly see by these beautiful pictures from Rob that Nellie would fall under the "fat" coat catergory! LOL!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have always admired Flat Coats. They are so elegant looking. They appear to have a more narrow frame than a Golden & their coats are less dense.


----------



## Rob Currie (Mar 24, 2008)

nellie'smom said:


> ........Nellie would fall under the "fat" coat catergory! LOL!


 Our Lab also had a fat undercoat!


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

nellie'smom said:


> Couldn't tell ya! But people ask if Nellie is a flat coat, (she is black lab x golden retriever) and as you can clearly see by these beautiful pictures from Rob that Nellie would fall under the "fat" coat catergory! LOL!


That actually made me laugh out loud ROFL... my best friend had a lab golden mix and shes beautiful... looks like a flat coated ret too...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Owning a Flat Coat, they do have and I HATE to say this, well at least my Flattie does, a much more loving, want to please you more dispostion than any of my 4 goldens, I know, goldens are the best dogs but I do have to say this, but it is of course my opinion of my dogs...I do love my goldies but my flattie seems to be more loving..I am sorry guys, you know I love all dogs, and my goldens are my babies but my flattie, she is 1 of a kind...

She is fast too, can out run most dogs she has come up across when going after a ball...
Yes, most people who show/own flatties not only show in conformation but do field and agility with them...
The fur is a denser, but oh so soft, and very sleek looking, not as long as some goldens..

I am very proud of and truly love my girl Angel...
Here are a few of my favorite pic's of her...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great looking retriever!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Owning a Flat Coat, they do have and I HATE to say this, well at least my Flattie does, a much more loving, want to please you more dispostion than any of my 4 goldens, I know, goldens are the best dogs but I do have to say this, but it is of course my opinion of my dogs...I do love my goldies but my flattie seems to be more loving..I am sorry guys, you know I love all dogs, and my goldens are my babies but my flattie, she is 1 of a kind...
> 
> She is fast too, can out run most dogs she has come up across when going after a ball...
> Yes, most people who show/own flatties not only show in conformation but do field and agility with them...
> ...


:wave: Aww, she is beautiful!  Looks like such a sweetheart too!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Rob Currie said:


> Our Lab also had a fat undercoat!


Yeah, you gave me an idea, I can blame her "huskiness" on being part lab! LOL!
P.S. Always love Linn & your pictures! What talent! :dblthumb2


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I LOVE Flat Coats. Our beloved Annie as a flattie mix and she was such a wonderful, loving dog. She lived to be almost 15 before joining the pack at the Bridge. Roooos to you Annie Girl. Angel is a beauty Kerri - what a soulful face.


----------



## Rob Currie (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, Nellie'smom. Your closeups of Angel are outstanding in their detail. It's not easy to photograph black subjects.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

A friend of mine has flat coats and they have great temperments, beautiful dogs. Now hers aren't as sensitive as goldens, she used to own goldens before her flat coats. I see her two every week at obedience class and I have notice that her female wants to work and please but her male is more of a goof ball, he will work but he likes to make you laugh. Now my boy, Dakota is the same way so I don't know if it is a male retriever thing or what but they are a little harder to train due to that goof ball factor. Anyone else ever notice that on your boy goldens?


----------



## GRB (Feb 21, 2021)

Many years ago I had a flat coat retriever. Sadly, PTS due to bone cancer. Beautiful dog. She could swim for England and carry cabers for Scotland! Wonderful memories.


----------

